# PBS interview with the "Horse Soldiers"



## Ravage (Aug 2, 2009)

Those of us who read the book know them as "Horse Soldiers". But those in the community know them as members of ODA 595 and ODA 555 ("Triple Nickel"). PBS did an interview with these extraordinary men:

ODA 595:


> *What is [your Special Forces] unit, that we see in front of us here?*
> 
> Paul, Master Sgt.:
> What we have here is a standard Special Forces detachment Alpha, which is a 12-man unit of Special Forces soldiers, consisting of a captain, a warrant officer, and an operations NCO, two medical NCOs, two weapons NCOs, two engineers and two communications sergeants. And we're equipped to go out and conduct special operations throughout the world.
> ...


http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/campaign/interviews/595.html


----------



## Ravage (Aug 2, 2009)

ODA 555 ("Tripple Nickel")



> *[Where did you arrive in Afghanistan?]*
> Frank, Sgt. 1st Class:
> Just north of the Kabul into the Panjshir Valley, the Hindu Kush.
> 
> ...


http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/campaign/interviews/555.html


----------



## ABNRGR28 (Aug 2, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed reading the book.  It was well researched and well presented.  The real men, the "Horse Soldiers," are valiant, heroic, incredible Warriors!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 2, 2009)

I thought the book was rubbish.  The guy wasn't there.  I can't deal with all these dudes writing books about stuff, but then were never there.  The guys who were embeds or were participants and wrote stuff (Not a Good Day to Die, Generation Kill, First In, etc.) are what I give credibility.  I purchased "Horse Soldiers" expecting more, but it was mostly anecdotes I've read many times before.  Disappointing..

:2c:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never come by those 'anecdotes' so I give the book 5/5. I really liked the Chinook crews parts.


----------



## Brando (Aug 2, 2009)

I read First In and enjoyed it quite a bit.

Thanks for posting this, was very enlightening and interesting.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 2, 2009)

Great interview, thanks!


----------



## tip001 (Aug 2, 2009)

ABNRGR28 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed reading the book.  It was well researched and well presented.  *The real men, the "Horse Soldiers," are valiant, heroic, incredible Warriors!*



Yes they are.  True Heroes. Great interview, thanks for posting!


----------



## Smurf (Aug 2, 2009)

As an aside, I think it's sort of funny that 555 is a dive team, and were the first guys into a landlocked country. :)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm reading "Horse Soldiers" and damn, those Afghans are though ......I mean REAL THOUGH !


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 6, 2009)

The following guy:
Could each one of you talk about what your role is on the team?

Bill, Sgt.:
I am a medical sergeant on the team. I provide medical care for the team and any of the host nations that I go to.


That was Bill Bennett.  He was on ODA 595 and was killed in Ramadi on 12SEP03...
Rest easy Bill.


I read this article a couple years ago, but glad to see it posted again.  Thanks Rav


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2009)

I do my best :)


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 12, 2011)

Eight years ago today, Bill Bennett faced a sniper across a rooftop, and was taken from us much to soon...

Rest Easy Bill Bennett
ODA-595
KIA Ramadi
12SEP03


----------

